# You tube



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Please take a look at this little side show i made for my babies as they go to there new homes next week, thank you.

YouTube - Tia and Georges puppies ( staffordshire bull terrier )


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Love them little pups,please get plenty of pics posted up before they leave for their new homes.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely pics, it's great to see how they've grown.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

awww thats so cute have u found them all homes now ????


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics and cracking pups,,gorgeous,


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

all got homes except for mouse, we walked mouse and Boris round the car boot sale today, although it took ages everybody was stopping us lol


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aww they are so sweet, you must have mixed feelings sad to see them go but happy in the knowledge they are going to loving homes.

I am sure the new owners will keep you updated as to their progress.

I did with Duke but I never receive a response, so my last correspondence was Christmas 2005. I would have been happy to keep them informed but it was obvious they weren't interested. 

Sue


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

ahh well they are all going to familys with children, i said i would not sell to anyone under the age of 25, because aound here they are just for show with the younger people, but not saying they would not look after them or anything.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

thats the same as mine there all goin to family homes ppl i no as well i wouldn't sell 2 under 21 and no single young men un;ess i no them realli well


----------

